# Signs & Symptoms of a Sick Dog



## RyderRidgeback1 (Feb 26, 2010)

Anytime my dog gets really sick, he stops eating so I always know that if he won't touch his food that there is trouble.


----------



## Diana1 (Feb 8, 2010)

A dog that hangs his head is usually a sick dog


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

I got so upset I could not see straight after seeing these pictures and very teary eyed

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/rescue-foster-adoption-information-general/130603-humane-sanctuary-busted-oh.html


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

http://www.canineadvocatesofohio.org...uary/Index.htm


----------



## jonathan1 (Jun 22, 2010)

hey what does it mean when ur dog does not have wet nose


----------



## Michelle6 (Feb 12, 2010)

jonathan-Hi I wouldn't worry if his nose is dry as long as it IS NOT crusty and there is NO discharge.If your dog is inside in the air conditioning this removes the humidity-moisture from the air and may cause the nose to be dry.As long as he is energetic and eating well I wouldn't worry about it.Here is a link to a page about the subject. http://www.purina.com/dogs/health/Noses.aspx


----------



## jim1 (Jul 3, 2010)

My 9 years old lab-chow mix has thrown-up five times during the night. Need to know what is wrong?


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

Jim you should take him to the vet, but if you are feeding him Purnia, Beniful, Pedigree, Ol Roy, Bil Jack or any other cheap crappy dog foods it well happen.


----------



## Michelle6 (Feb 12, 2010)

Hey Jess I noticed that Jim in the above post name is red so I clicked on it and this is the message I got:"You are about to log in to the site"Yahoo.com"with the username "articman1957" but the website does not require authentication.This may be an attempt to trick you.Then it says log in Yes-No.So I just clicked No.What's up with that???


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

LOL, nothing happened when I clicked on it. You are probably right, the old trickarooo trick..LOL,,,


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

Sad story about Tony.

Thursday I went to pick up some food. While I was gone into the restaurant to pick up my food, Tony went in the truck, bad poo. He had it all over himself. Well on the way home he freaked out and while going 30 miles an hour he jumped out the window. I thought I had run over him and the people behind me slammed on their brakes. Thank god he wasn't killed. He has some bad scratches but he is OK. He has been on a canned pumpkin dog food and Orijen diet since. We haven't done anything since but tomorrow I might play a little ball with him. IT SCARED ME SO BAD THAT WHEN I GOT HOME I STATED SHACKING. And what a big mess it was to clean up.


----------



## Kimberlee (Nov 9, 2010)

If your dog has a fever, does it mean the fur on his head is hot?


----------



## Daisy2 (Dec 10, 2010)

Are salty human snacks bad for my Cavalier?


----------



## Michelle6 (Feb 12, 2010)

Daisy-is that question supposed to be funny? Are you serious?? If you are,the obvious answer is yes.In case your wondering, they are also bad for you.DUH.


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

A NEW study at Purdue linked to bloat. The reason I bringing this up is because I called some one out about raised food dishes and I got banned because they were advertising them and being paid by that company. Oh well, someone in this country has to have some HONOR...

STUDY RECOMMENDATIONS * Feed two or more meals a day * Feed no more than one cup per 33 pounds of body weight per meal when feeding two meals a day * Feed an energy-dense diet, to reduce volume, but avoid a diet where a high amount of calories are from fats. 

* Feed a variety of different food types regularly. 

The inclusion of human foods in a primarily dry dog food diet was associated with a 59 percent decreased risk of GDV while inclusion of canned pet foods was associated with a 28 percent decreased risk * When feeding dry food, also include foods with sufficient amounts of meats and meat meals, for example: beef, lamb, poultry, and fish. * Feed a food with larger particles, and include larger pieces of meat to the diet. * Avoid moistening dry foods
• If your dog eats rapidly, find ways to try to reduce his speed of eating 

* Avoid raising the food bowl - place it at ground level 

* Try to minimize stress for your dog. Stressful events have been reported to be precipitating factors in GDV occurrence. * Restrict vigorous exercise one hour before and two hours after meals. * When you are not in close proximity to your dog, use a baby monitor to alert you if your dog is in distress. * Learn to recognize signs of GDV, which include pacing and restlessness, head turning to look at the abdomen, distention of the abdomen, rapid shallow breathing, nonproductive attempts at vomiting, and salivation. These symptoms can progress rapidly to shock and death. Get to your veterinarian or emergency hospital the moment you suspect GDV
Information from:
Emily K. Hamlyn, Boston University School of Medicine

http://www.crittersitextra.com/pettips/NEW_Purdue_Bloat_Study.pdf


----------



## Antonio1 (Apr 22, 2010)

Interesting study, Jess you know I've often disputed that previous study done at Purdue. I find it hard to believe that just b/c a dog food has a quality fat before the 5th ingredient this would cause bloat. I think the main issue that causes bloat would be portion sizes, meaning if it takes 8-10 cups of a crappy food to give a dog proper nutrition then there's a higher chance for that dogs stomach to bloat, where as nutritionally adequate/dense food means you feed smaller portions, therefore dramatically decreasing the chance of a dog getting bloat. I think that's the reason it's more common in large breeds as oppose to toy/small breed dogs. But I know I'm not a certified small animal scientists to many will take that simply as it is.. Just My Opinion LOL. But you have to admit it does make good sound sense.


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

I agree, I always wondered about the fat thing and I never really believed it. It never really mattered to me because none of the foods I feed have the fat in the first 4. I also thought with products like California Natural their was only 3 ingredients to begin with so all the formula was before the fat. 

But I do agree with

1. * Restrict vigorous exercise one hour before and two hours after meals.
2. * Avoid raising the food bowl – place it at ground level
3. • If your dog eats rapidly, find ways to try to reduce his speed of eating.
4. * Feed two or more meals a day.
5. * Feed no more than one cup per 33 pounds of body weight per meal when feeding two meals a day.

Now these I am now gonna follow and for the most part I do.

6. * Feed a variety of different food types regularly.
7. * When feeding dry food, also include foods with sufficient amounts of meats and meat meals, for example: beef, lamb, poultry, and fish. 
8. * Feed a food with larger particles, ""and include larger pieces of meat to the diet.""
9. It's not on this study but I have read many times that mixing canned with Kibble is good. I just feed the can AFTER he eats his kibble and add his powdered supplements then.

Now the biggest issue I have is getting Tony the inhaler to slow down. Sometimes he is unreal. And to tell ya the truth, I wish the wetlands were a little bigger kibble. Sometimes Tony just swallows them whole, he just loves that stuff.


----------



## Antonio1 (Apr 22, 2010)

Jess, 

Here's a little secret I learned years ago, if your dog inhales the dog food down quickly, try mixing a tablespoon or two of canned dog food in his kibble that will help wonders.


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

Make sure you don't argue with the raw feeders here in the forums. Make sure you believe everything these ""idiots"" say, because they are gods, just ask them. Not one shred of evidence that they have ever produce, but they think they know more than vets and professional dog nutritionist's. Yeah and the jerk even says I am a head case, what a loser!!!!

You have been banned for the following reason:
You've been warned several times before ... You need help ... get it

Date the ban will be lifted: Never


----------



## Antonio1 (Apr 22, 2010)

LOL, Jess you okay? Where did that post come from?


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

I got banned here in the forums for arguing with the raw feeders. They are the most perfect people you well ever meet.


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

They crossed the line when they say the owner of dog food project has no clue what she is talking about, they really have proved to me what they are all about. 16 years of college isn't good enough for those people and they have none... I argued with one clown about oatmeal, she states and believes oatmeal is not good for humans. The sad part is people buy into this crap. It really gets old when every single thread about kibble gets HY-JACKED by the raw feeders stating how dumb we are to feed kibble. It really makes them upset when you ask for proof that raw feeding is better than a high grade kibble. Because their is ""none"" and when I ask for pictures of their dogs of course they can't produce any. They call me names but that doesn't matter. I am gonna make fewer and fewer visit's here. Hopefully I can find a decent forum somewhere.


----------



## Antonio1 (Apr 22, 2010)

Jess you sound a lot like me. I think feeding a good quality kibble is very effective. And not all dogs tolerate raw very well no matter how slowly you transition so I can understand your arguement. And I agree w/ you, I would dare anyone with a shepherd to compare pics w/ your dog. That kibble fed Tony is a dandy, so brush your shoulders off too comments like that and keep up the good fight man.


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

I just wish I could get my hands on that guy. Saying I have a mental issue because I do not agree with them (raw feeders) is stepping WAAAY over the line. I am a vet and I have fought for this country but I'll tell ya what, I did not fight for people like this.


----------



## Michelle6 (Feb 12, 2010)

Hey Jess,I'm no expert on the subject,but the idea of feeding raw meat always made me kinda nervous.Maybe the dogs digestive tract can handle bacteria,but what if my dog eats raw meat that is tainted with bacteria,and then gives my 6 year old a big kiss on the lips? Or licks his hands? NO THANKS, I'll stick with cooking it. JMO http://xfinity.comcast.net/articles/news-health/20110415/US.MED.Tainted.Meat/


----------



## Michelle19 (Apr 19, 2011)

Well written


----------



## frankie1 (Apr 27, 2011)

on how sick doggies act, i had a experance with my abby she is 14 yrs old and got her from my sister, never fixed,so when i got her home with me one of my other dogs (jake) mounted her a couple of timesthis happend on thursday, well friday she was sluggish and moving real slow,saturday she stoppeds eating and sepperated from the rest of or pack(i own 5 rescues)THAT NITE I STAYED UP ALNITE WITH HE,, SHE LOOKED BAD .. WE MADE IT TO SUNDAY, SHE DIDNT WANT TO MOVE. SO I CALLED dr. NIGHTENGAIL BANDERA ANIMAL CLINIC AND OFF I WENT WITH SICK ABBY... THEY KEEPED HER 3 DAYS...I WAS A MESS,,, WELL COME TO FIND OUT ALL HER FEMAIL ORGANS WERE INFECTED AND SWOLEN WITH PUSS, DOC SAID 1-2 DAYS SHE COULD HAVE DIED IF I DIDNT BRING HER IN... AND SHE IS YHE HAPPEST CHOW NOW, SHE GOT A NEW LEASE ON LIFE, SHE IS A BIG PART OF MY PACK.... JUST REMBER IF YOUR PET ISOLATES DOESNT PLAY ,NO EXCITEMENT, COULD DEFENETLY BE SOMETHING TO CHECK INTO...please love all animals they need u just as we need them......... frank


----------

